# Newest Shaw Find!!



## dave the wave (Jul 14, 2010)

just bought this today for $1250.its a 1915 Shaw engine mounted on a Sears Chief bicycle.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 14, 2010)

*shaw*



dave the wave said:


> just bought this today for $1250.its a 1915 Shaw engine mounted on a Sears Chief bicycle.




That is awesome!!!
bri.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a motor kit on EBay.... if you need parts looks the same.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 16, 2010)

Great score DTW !!!


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

that is incredible!!! good find!


----------

